# My Beloved Intermezzo - How do you rate?



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Intermezzo from Petite Suite by Borodin
Original Version &
Orchestrated Version

I rented such a beautiful! recording of this second movement for original piano but recently can't remember who it was by.

Do you consider this piece a profound exercise on open harmony? And do you have a favorite or preferred recording of Petite Suite?


----------

